
How Do You Catch Covid-19? There Is a Growing Consensus - kjhughes
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-exactly-do-you-catch-covid-19-there-is-a-growing-consensus-11592317650
======
andrewfromx
[https://images.wsj.net/im-198718/IM](https://images.wsj.net/im-198718/IM) why
is that picture used? those people are outside in sunlight! Shouldn't the
picture show people indoors as how you get it?

